# promozione - ammissione



## rachele

Queridos:

sto traducendo delle pagelle scolastiche e tra i molti dubbi (mi sarebbe piaciuto trovare dei modelli di pagelle spagnole su internet ma non ho trovato niente) vi sottopongo il primo. La dicitura "Titolo di ammissione: Promozione/ammissione" che indica che l'alunno passa da un corso all'altro è corretto renderla in spagnolo con aprobado?
E se si tratta di un'alunna devo tradurre aprobado o aprobada?
Grazie dell'aiuto. R.


----------



## ErOtto

Según el DRAE:



> *aprobado**.*
> (Del part. de _aprobar_).
> 
> *1. *m. En exámenes, calificación mínima de aptitud o idoneidad en la materia objeto de aquellos.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Por tanto no tiene que ver con el sexo de quien se examina.

Ella ha aprobado / él ha aprobado (el examen/el curso).

Saludos
Er


----------



## Neuromante

Si se tatara del adjetivo sí que tiene género. Pero preguntas por el "Título *de*" así que no tiene


----------



## rachele

Le diciture sulla pagella sono queste:
-Titolo di ammissione: promozione
-Risultato finale: visti i risultati conseguiti si dichiara che l'alunno/a è stato/a ammesso(alla classe successiva)/promosso.
In entrambi i casi ho pensato di tradurre aprobado semplificando la seconda formula con: resultado final: aprobado. E qui mi è sorto il dubbio che l'aggettivo concordasse con il genero dell'alunno. A presto


----------



## antonioLR

También se puede decir " suficiente" en lugar de aprobado. Otras posibilidades son "promociona" o "no promociona" o bien "apto" o "no apto". 

Las calificaciones en enseñanza secundaria son: insuficiente, suficiente, bien, notable y sobresaliente aunque me parece que ahora se utilizan números desde el cero al diez. 

Como han dicho Erotto y Neuromante la calificación de aprobado es en masculino. Sin embargo, se dice: "El examen está aprobad*o*" pero "la asignatura X está aprobad*a*".

Saludos desde Almería


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que en el primer caso sería "aprobado" y en el segundo puedes poner "aprobada", visto que ahí -Me parece- es adjetivo.


----------



## rachele

antonioLR said:


> También se puede decir " suficiente" en lugar de aprobado. Otras posibilidades son "promociona" o "no promociona" o bien "apto" o "no apto".
> 
> Las calicaciones en enseñanza secundaria son: insuficiente, suficiente, bien, notable y sobresaliente aunque me parece que ahora se utilizan números desde el cero al diez.
> 
> Como han dicho Erotto y Neuromante la calificación de aprobado es en masculino. Sin embargo, se dice: "El examen está aprobad*o*" pero "la asignatura X está aprobad*a*".
> 
> Saludos desde Almería



Suficiente potrebbe essere equivocato in italiano visto che significa "voto minimo per aprobar". Quello che non mi piace è nello stesso testo scrivere al principio. Titulo de admisión: aprobado e poi resultado final: aprobada, (si tratta di un'alunna). No sé pero me suena mal. Uff, será el calor, dadme ideas. R.


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces podrías intentar con algo que sea neutro para "Resultado".


Pero acabo de releer el hilo y me parece que ya no tengo nada claro ¿Podrías poner el texto en italiano y tu traducción sin añadir sugerencias? Por que leyendo lo que has puesto y aislándolo de todo, incluida tu propuesta inicial, empiezo a pensar que las palabras son "Apto" y "Admitida" y que el debate masculino/femenino y el traducir frases en vez de buscar el equivalente escolástico, nos está despistando y que todo el texto es un falso amigo.


----------



## rachele

Ecco il testo della pagella.
Nella parte superiore del documento:
Posizione scolastica dell'alunno/a
Anno scolastico____Classe____Sezione____
Iscrizione per la _volta
Provenienza____
Titolo di ammissione_____
Alla fine del documento:
Risultato finale
Visti i risultati conseguiti si dichiara che l'alunno/a è stato/a ammesso oppure promosso/a.
Io ho tradotto:
Expediente escolar del alumno                                                           Año académico *2008/2009*
 
CURSO *3°LICEO*
SECCION *B*
MATRICULADO *POR PRIMERA VEZ* (3)
PROCEDENTE DE *ESTE INSTITUTO*              TÍTULO DE ADMISIÓN (2) *APROBADO*

            RESULTADO FINAL : aprobado/a


----------



## ErOtto

Pienso que me decantaría por:

Título de admisión: APROBADO (independientemente del sexo del alumno)

y

visto el resultado conseguido se certifica *la admisión del alumno/a* (y me quito de encima el apto/a - admitido/a )

Saludos
Er


----------



## rachele

Grazie, mi sembra vada molto bene.Rachele


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que arriba es donde va "admitido" o "apto"
_Título de ammissione_ es en las condiciones que afronta el curso ¿verdad? En calidad de alumno de pleno derecho. Si es así no puedes poner "aprobado" por que eso implica que se ha superado algo. En un "juego" de "causa y efecto" _aprobado_ es efecto (Del examen) y _admitido_ o "apto" son causa (De poder hacer el examen)



Es que se trata de la traducción de un boletín de notas ¿verdad? Arriba situación previa a los exámenes y abajo resultado de los mismos. En España se mira desde la perspectiva de año escolástico en curso. No llegas *aprobado* al curso, lo que haces es salir de él *aprobado*


----------



## rachele

El alumno se matricula al 2°curso porque ha aprobado el 1er curso. *P*or lo tanto el título que tiene es de "aprobado". *O* no? Gracias Neurom por la ayuda.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues no. 
Está aprobado _en_ primer curso pero es apto _para_ segundo. Hay un problema en la forma de verlos en cada idioma. Nosotros medimos por etapas superadas, no por etapas a las que tenemos acceso. Salvo que se tratara de un examen de ingreso previo al curso, pero aquí hablamos de un examen de final de curso (El que se hizo al final de primero)


LO de "titolo di ammissione" no tiene razón de ser en español.

Quizás podría poner:
(Certificación de) Idoneidad académica: Suficiente/válida/reconocida
O algo parecido.


Y en el resultado final Apto/aprobado salvo que se pueda dar el caso de poner Notable/Sobresaliente/Matricula de Honor. Entonces pon "Aprobada"


----------



## rachele

Mi sto perdendo d'animo. In italiano uno accede a una classe perchè è stato promosso l'anno precedente. Se poi verrà promosso sarà ammesso alla classe successiva in possesso di questa promozione o ammissione o di questo titolo di promossa/o. Cosa ne dici? non può comunque corrispondere a aprobado?


----------



## honeyheart

Il problema con questa traduzione mi pare sia che non si capisce il concetto di alcuni termini:
_
Posizione scolastica dell'alunno/a
Anno scolastico____Classe____Sezione____
Iscrizione per la _volta
Provenienza____
Titolo di ammissione*_____* _*(che cos'è esattamente "titolo di ammissione?)*_

Risultato finale
Visti i risultati conseguiti si dichiara che l'alunno/a è stato/a ammesso/a oppure promosso/a._ *(**e qui, si riferisce alla classe precedente, dalla quale è stato/a promosso/a, oppure a questa classe che sta per iniziare, e alla quale è stato/a ammesso/a?**)*


----------



## Neuromante

En español no existe un"título de admisión" ni nada por el estilo. Uso entra a un nivel de estudio porque tiene el nivel inferior. Así que es imposible que estés "aprobado" cuando empiezas a estudiar. Uno aprueba al final  de unos estudios, pero no para entrar en el siguiente nivel sino para terminar aquel en el que estás.
Por otra parte: Al final de curso y una vez superados los exámenes vienes aprobado. Es decir, ese "aprobado" significa que se aprueba el nivel alcanzado, no significa que se te aprueba la entrada al curso superior.
Como dice Honwyheart, no se entiende el concepto.


Creo que los dos idiomas son muy distints en este punto por que planteamos las cosas de forma diferente. Es el problema del Por/Para español, tenemos una diferencia que en italiano no es tan evidente


----------



## rachele

L'ultima frase di Neurom. mi consola, si tratta di lessico riferito a un sistema complesso come quello scolastico. Quelle che sto traducendo sono pegelle che verranno presentate a una università spagnola per l'iscrizione, la cosa più importante è che sia chiaro il diploma ottenuto. Per consolarmi e consolarvi per gli sforzi fatti per arrivare a una buona soluzione vi dico che il linguaggio burocratico della scuola italiana è spesso incomprensibile  a noi stessi insegnanti. Accidenti.

Affianco le risposte in azul per maggiore chiarezza.


_Posizione scolastica dell'alunno/a_
_Anno scolastico____Classe____Sezione_____
_Iscrizione per la _volta_
_Provenienza_____
_Titolo di ammissione*_____* _*(che cos'è esattamente "titolo di ammissione?)  A che titolo sei in questa classe? perchè ho ottenuto la promozione alla fine dell'anno precedente.*

_Risultato finale_
_Visti i risultati conseguiti si dichiara che l'alunno/a è stato/a ammesso/a oppure promosso/a._ *(**e qui, si riferisce alla classe precedente, dalla quale è stato/a promosso/a, oppure a questa classe che sta per iniziare, e alla quale è stato/a ammesso/a?**)*[/quote] L'alunno è ammesso a frequentare la classe successiva perchè ha superato l'anno in corso . E' stato promosso!!


----------



## Neuromante

Allora "Titolo" non è "título" ma quello che in spagnolo è rimasto solo in espressione tipo "¿A título de qué me dices eso?"
Non essiste uno equivalente. Se devi conservare la riga forse potresti mettere "Nivel previo" e doppo qualcosa tipo "Superado" "Válido" "El necesario" o anche (Meno gresso) "Apto" 


Per l´ultima "...se declara al alumno/a: Apto" Pensa che da noi si considera che ha finito, e non che viene promosso per fare il prossimo corso.


Mi sono appena, appena, reso conto da qualle è il problema di base.
Voi considerate "corso" quello che per noi è semplicemente una materia data da un profesore. Invece per noi un "curso/corso" sarebbe un tot di materie da fare preferibilmente nello stesso anno (Primo anno sarebbe primer curso e "primo anno dal corso di Caio" sarebe "El primer año de la asignatura de fulano" ma appartiene a un corso diverso dall "Segundo año de la asignatura de Fulano). Cosi che non possiamo venire "promossi" per l´anno sucesivo, visto che non abbiamo una sucesione di anni ma di corsi, finito uno fronteggiammo il prossimo.



Ma aspetta qualcun altro, non sia che io stia a dirti un mucchio di fesserie


----------

